

Wikipedia is down - wcarss
http://status.wikimedia.org/

======
zachinglis
Why does anyone care? These posts are getting increasingly popular. It seems
like reputation-bait to me and really detracts from coming here to do what we
do - read articles.

~~~
wcarss
I made the post informationally -- it seemed worth it for anyone who runs into
a problem and is looking for validation from the community that "it isn't just
them".

I was using wikipedia at the time and went to IRC to find out what's up, but
not everyone will go that far or think to look at the status page. I don't
know what downforeveryoneorjustme would return in this case -- I did not think
to check the headers being returned.

If there were a karma-donation mechanism, I'd give you the 20 points or so
I've gotten out of this for making a good point. :)

~~~
eslachance
It's called www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com

Why would anyone go on hackernews to check if a website is down? That doesn't
make much sense, there are so many mechanisms out there to deal with this kind
of thing....

------
wcarss
From #wikipedia-overflow on irc.freenode.net:

09:29EST <@RD> Wikipedia is currently down - network issues (that is all that
we know at the moment) - <http://status.wikimedia.org>

------
fluxon
From IRC: "Status: Down - routing issues to Tampa" (edit: removed conjecture)

------
wd7
I think the panic occurring already over Wikipedia being down for less than an
hour reflects on just how reliable the site usually is - especially for one
relying exclusively on donations.

------
droctopu5
Oh no, I forgot to donate! Sorry, Jimmy!

------
_delirium
And it's back up now. :)

